# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 What is the function module to get sum in ALV'S?

## Geek_Guest

What is the function module to get sum in ALV'S?

*Question asked by visitor charath*

----------


## kripa6010

You don need any function special function modules in ALV but u need to pass do_sum as X in field catalogue.

----------

